# How Many Days Do You Ride Per Season?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

First year I've had the chance to snowboard a lot, so I'm aiming for atleast 30. Think I'm at 18 right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I usually get one week in Colorado for about 5 times and then 5-10 for the rest of the year. Sigh. Pretty sad.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Im at around 6 right now,

Hoping that il get to 20 at least.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

what do you consider snowboarding because i dont ride at resorts that often just because of the price 
but i ride at my house every day i can which is pretty much every day as long as there is snow
i probably already have 50+ days counting riding at my house


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been out four times this season. Don't know how many I'll get. As many as I can, but conditions usually are pretty poor.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I did about 45 last season, already at 14 for this season, may hit 60.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

resorts 100 minimum for list access total including boxes at home and early /late season hiking close to 150.. 180 if its a really good snow year like last year


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

No season pass this year. So probably 5 or 6. Depends on if I start making any money and can afford a season pass somewhere.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

100+ this year!!!

Season's pass to a mountain with night riding. So that's my goal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Not enough so far this year... Only been out a hahndful of times. Made the most of it first big snow day, though. 17 hour day, no joke. So fun.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

about 100days


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

120+ and tomorrow is going to be a great one. 23-29 inches possible over night.


----------



## wdlssm (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm up to I'm up to 11 I think? :dunno: Planning on going a lot more too. Season pass ftw. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Definately 60+ this season.

Season pass etc etc.. probably been out 20 or so times already


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I will go 120 + this season.Unless I break something (knock on wood)


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't live near a (snowy) mountain, so only one day so far. I'm off to Hokkaido for 4 days tomorrow though . Hoping for at least 20 days this season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

i hope to get as many in this season as possibly.. ive had my board for 2 weeks now and already been up 5 times... hard to go up more then twice a week with work so everyday off i have im up there.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Last season I got in 23 times and this season, I'm aiming for 50. If my wife would be ok with me boarding 3x a week, I could hit 70x this season.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

POLL EDIT: In order to make the poll a bit more meaningful, I just realize I also should have asked how far/long you commute _on average_ to ride. IMHO, someone who rides only 15 times a year, but has to travel 3hr each way is more impressive than someone who rides 25+ times a year, but only has a 45min drive.

My local mountain, where I have season pass, is about a 50min drive (1-way). I go there most of the time. Headed up to NH, VT, or ME can be about 2hr to 3.5hr depending on where I am going.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i hope to hit at least 30 days this year. not bad for living in maryland. i've got 4 in so far, and another 4 for the jay peak meet. with my night pass just kicking in i should be able to hit 30 easily.

and i live 15 minutes from whitetail, 35 from liberty, about an hour from roundtop, and 2.5 hours from 7springs.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

sedition said:


> POLL EDIT: In order to make the poll a bit more meaningful, I just realize I also should have asked how far/long you commute _on average_ to ride. IMHO, someone who rides only 15 times a year, but has to travel 3hr each way is more impressive than someone who rides 25+ times a year, but only has a 45min drive.
> 
> My local mountain, where I have season pass, is about a 50min drive (1-way). I go there most of the time. Headed up to NH, VT, or ME can be about 2hr to 3.5hr depending on where I am going.


100days with a 45min to 1hr 15mins (depending of traffic) ride one way


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

^^

<----Jealous


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

hoping for every weekend...if work doesnt get too hectic. It takes 2.5 hours (if the weather cooperates) ... yes im envious for all those who've got a mountain in thier backyard!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I am counting riding the local hill, which we do 4-5 times a week. I wish all 40-50 days were in the mountains though... even though the park is getting hella fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

This is my first real year of riding, just rented boards and went 1-2x a year the last few years. Been to the local hill twice so far, gonna go probably 5-6 more times by the end of the season, and 4-5 days in utah in march. No season pass ftl


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I am really jealous! I live in Miami so 5 to 7 days per year and have to take a plane ride of at least 3 hours + car rental ride of another 1.5 hours... you guys have it made!!! haha


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm lucky I live 10 minutes away,with traffic


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

damn, living in Miami does suck, but atleast you have surfing/wakeboarding 

I'm hoping to get out atleast 10 times this year (having no car is a bit of a buzz kill).


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

365!

Better believe it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

i normally get a lot in because i live close to the hill been a member ill just drop in for an hour or 2


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Catman said:


> ...with traffic


Too funny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

sedition said:


> IMHO, someone who rides only 15 times a year, but has to travel 3hr each way is more impressive than someone who rides 25+ times a year, but only has a 45min drive.


Word... my nearest mountain is about 3 1/2 hours away (or ~7 hours by bus ). I'd go much more often if it was less than an hour and I had a car. 

...and there's no surfing in Miami.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

wakeboarding? 

I met some people on the mountain last time who said they surf and they are from Florida so I just figured you can surf there :dunno:


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm at 14 days this season, goal of 30.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I only got 12 or so days in last year, but this year my cars more equipped to go up myself so i plan on doing more..already been up 5 times or so this season..hope to get over 20 total atleast. 

From where i am at to Mt Hood Meadows here in Oregon (where i have a season pass) is about 2 hours one way, tag another half our or more onto that if you go on weekends and dont leave super early before all the slow people.

I may get a Timberline/Skibowl fusion pass next season instead, going up to Skibowl tonight and Timberline tomorrow to see how i feel about them since i have never been to TLine and only to Ski-bowl once when i was a noob(so i stuck to the bottom). Both are about 30 mins closer than Meadows...and the fusion pass actually costs $50 less than a Meadows season pass go figure...

Honestly the biggest barrier to going is waking up early enough for opening chair...if i gotta be there by 9 i gotta be up by 6am and leaving at like 6:30...which is rough for me


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I don't know how much to ride this season, just as much as possible.

So far I am at 6. Going to be 8 after this weekend, then keep going every weekend after that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

i broke my arm on christmas so i'll be out all season. it sucks


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't have a season pass so I'm limited.


----------

